# Graphic Card for 1080p games and movies



## rapusa (May 14, 2017)

*1. What is the intended use for this graphic card ? Gaming or workstation work? *(Name few Games or applications are you going to run)
Ans:League of Legend, Star Craft 2 and RTS games mostly at 1080p. Wants to play these games at max settings.

*2. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)*
Ans: Seasonic S12ii 620W

*3. What is your Max budget ?*
Ans: 25k 

*4. Which Screen resolution will you game at (if applicable)?*
Ans: 1080p

*5. What are your current computer specifications ?*
Ans: i5-4670 | GPU : Waiting | HAF 912  | 2x4GB Corsair Vengeance | 1 TB Seagate | Gigabyte H87M-D3H Mobo | Seasonic S12ii 620W |Samsung SyncMaster PX2370 1080p | Samsung 850 Pro 256GB 2.5-Inch SATA III Internal SSD.


----------



## rapusa (May 14, 2017)

Anyone can move this thread to correct section (Graphic Cards) please.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 14, 2017)

Buy Zotac GTX 1060 6GB version. Run everything at ultra.


----------



## mohit9206 (May 15, 2017)

The games you have mentioned will easily run on maxed settings on RX 570 so why waste extra money? 570 is around 16k.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (May 15, 2017)

+1 for 1060 6GB variant. You should be able to get it at approx. 20k


----------



## ssb1551 (May 15, 2017)

^^ Any link/s for reference? The only ones I found around 20k were the Mini variant of the 6GB.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (May 15, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^ Any link/s for reference? The only ones I found around 20k were the Mini variant of the 6GB.


Yes I was talking about mini variants only. Those are equal in performance to standard size cards.  If you want the looks (bigger size, 3 fans, LED etc.), then you'll have to shed extra. However, those things doesn't give anything in terms of performance, apart from some extra headroom for overclocking.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 15, 2017)

@rapusa How is it going bro 
+1 for 570


----------



## rapusa (May 16, 2017)

Thanks
If I can get best performance in 20k from GTX 1060 then I don't mind paying 4k extra compared to 570. But not able to find these prices anywhere online except one at amazon:
Zotac GTX1060 Mini (Ratings don't look so good at amazon for this card)

Any recommendation for online / offline location to purchase these cards in Navi Mumbai ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 16, 2017)

rapusa said:


> Thanks
> If I can get best performance in 20k from GTX 1060 then I don't mind paying 4k extra compared to 570. But not able to find these prices anywhere online except one at amazon:
> Zotac GTX1060 Mini (Ratings don't look so good at amazon for this card)
> 
> Any recommendation for online / offline location to purchase these cards in Navi Mumbai ?


MD Computers, Primeabgb or just go to Lamington Road.

DON'T buy from amazon global store before confirming Indian warranty because of RMA issues.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (May 16, 2017)

GTX 1060 mini was available from Indian seller on Amazon sometime back. This one is international, so warranty can be the issue.
You may find average/low ratings for many good cards on Amazon because initially, sellers keep very high prices (even higher than market price) for the card and so people tend to give low stars. 

+1 for what SaiyanGoku suggested.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 19, 2017)

Sapphire RX570 4GB Pulse OC -15,400.


----------



## rapusa (May 23, 2017)

Zotac GTX 1060 Mini 6GB : ₹20,394
Zotac GTX 1060 6GB AMP Edition : ₹21,321

SAPPHIRE PULSE Radeon RX 570 4GB : ₹15,999
Can't figure out difference in performance between 1060 and rx 570 (both seems identical at 1080p) so adding more  conditions here so that you guys can help me:

will be using this GPU for at-least 2 yrs more and no OC. 

plan on buying 3d monitor soon or 4k monitor (for movies purpose only)

wants to play other GPU heavy games too. (medium-high settings)
2k monitor for gaming.


----------



## ssb1551 (May 23, 2017)

Please mention the tests where 570 4GB matches the 1060 6GB. I believe the latter is superior in terms of performance than the former.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (May 23, 2017)

GTX 1060 outperforms RX 570 and it is at par with RX 580. The games you mentioned can be run very well by RX 570, but if you want to play AAA titles also, get GTX 1060 6GB.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth Vader (May 23, 2017)

rapusa said:


> 2k monitor for gaming.


Did you mean 1440p monitor ???  If yes, then get a GTX1060 6GB or 580 8GB to play AAA games at medium-high. 
If you can extend ur budget,  GTX1070 which will server you well for 2-3 years.


----------



## rapusa (May 23, 2017)

Darth Vader said:


> Did you mean 1440p monitor ??? If yes, then get a GTX1060 6GB or 580 8GB to play AAA games at medium-high.


yes 1440p monitor. 


ssb1551 said:


> Please mention the tests where 570 4GB matches the 1060 6GB. I believe the latter is superior in terms of performance than the former.


No, I am not saying they are equal. It just that I was not able to understand all those random google benchmarks so I just focused on FPS section and difference was not that high for most games in 1080p.

Seems like GTX 1060 wins here so I will go for it. Just last question left 
Does 1k extra for AMP worth it compared to Mini version ? I have Cooler Master HAF 912 Combat Mid Tower Cabinet. It should be able handle big version too.


----------



## Darth Vader (May 23, 2017)

rapusa said:


> yes 1440p monitor.
> 
> No, I am not saying they are equal. It just that I was not able to understand all those random google benchmarks so I just focused on FPS section and difference was not that high for most games in 1080p.
> 
> ...


Yes it's worth it plus your case can fit even 14" cards


----------



## Randy_Marsh (May 24, 2017)

rapusa said:


> Does 1k extra for AMP worth it compared to Mini version ?



AMP! version is slightly overclocked, overall performance difference is not big but it's surely worth it if price difference is 1k. Also, it would look bada$$ in your cabinet!


----------



## rapusa (May 24, 2017)

Thanks all of you.
Ordered AMP version last night. Now waiting for its arrival.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jun 13, 2017)

George Zafires said:


> I found this list GeForce GTX 1080 looks great. Hope it will help



What is the point? Are you recommending GTX 1080? That is way out of budget and overkill for the OP's requirements.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 13, 2017)

George Zafires said:


> I found this list GeForce GTX 1080 looks great. Hope it will help


Reported for self promotion post.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------

